# Fabregas è del Monaco. Ufficiale.



## admin (11 Gennaio 2019)

Il Monaco, pochi minuti fa, ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Cesc Fabregas dal Chelsea. Lo spagnolo, dunque, è un nuovo giocatore del club monegasco.


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco, pochi minuti fa, ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Cesc Fabregas dal Chelsea. Lo spagnolo, dunque, è un nuovo giocatore del club monegasco.



Forse meglio così, in fondo se vai a giocare in una squadra che non chiede mai nulla evidentemente tanti stimoli non ce li hai.


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Gennaio 2019)

5 anni fa avrei rimasto amaro...ora come ora poteva anche essere utile pero se ha scelto il monaco......


----------



## Milanista (11 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Forse meglio così, in fondo se vai a giocare in una squadra che non chiede mai nulla evidentemente tanti stimoli non ce li hai.



La squadra che non chiede mai nulla è "solo" 53 posizioni avanti a noi nel ranking Uefa.


----------



## kipstar (11 Gennaio 2019)

squadra attualmente in zona retrocessione.....


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2019)

Milanista ha scritto:


> La squadra che non chiede mai nulla è "solo" 43 posizioni avanti a noi nel ranking Uefa.



Il ranking è una statistica che lascia il tempo che trova, fosse andato al Copenaghen o al Club Bruges che sono sempre sopra di noi?


----------



## Milanista (11 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il ranking è una statistica che lascia il tempo che trova, fosse andato al Copenaghen o al Club Bruges che sono sempre sopra di noi?



Il Monaco ha fatto semifinale CL due anni fa.
Comunque era solo per dire che tra Monaco e Milan, ad oggi, dopo anni di figure ignobili e pagliacciate varie, non mi sorpende che uno scelga il Monaco, invece di venirsi a unire a sto circo.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> 5 anni fa avrei rimasto amaro...ora come ora poteva anche essere utile pero se ha scelto il monaco......



Ha scelto il Monaco per Henry.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco, pochi minuti fa, ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Cesc Fabregas dal Chelsea. Lo spagnolo, dunque, è un nuovo giocatore del club monegasco.



Libereranno Tielemans???


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2019)

Se il Monaco retrocede, si ride.


----------



## CarpeDiem (11 Gennaio 2019)

Buona pensione


----------



## sacchino (11 Gennaio 2019)

Quota 100


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco, pochi minuti fa, ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Cesc Fabregas dal Chelsea. Lo spagnolo, dunque, è un nuovo giocatore del club monegasco.



Gli hanno fatto un contratto fino a Giugno del 2022 più una stecca in doppia cifra alla firma, difficilissimo pensare di poter pareggiare il tutto.


----------



## Goro (11 Gennaio 2019)

Era uno di quei giocatori destinati a non venire mai...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Meglio Duncan o Sensi sicuramente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco, pochi minuti fa, ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Cesc Fabregas dal Chelsea. Lo spagnolo, dunque, è un nuovo giocatore del club monegasco.



Dateci Tielemans adesso please
un'altra mezzala utile alla causa a poco potrebbe essere Jankto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gli hanno fatto un contratto fino a Giugno del 2022 più una stecca in doppia cifra alla firma, difficilissimo pensare di poter pareggiare il tutto.



Ed è stato giusto così in questo caso


----------

